# Kill/ Don't Capture



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

That is what I would have done


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Honeybees are insects, not Gods or Idols.
Kill the ones that are mean and feel good about it.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

They may have been queenless explaining their action but with no real option for a trap out or tree removal should be no bad feeling about doing away with them.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Go in at night and kill them. Then squrit a complete can of construction foam in the opening.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Do them bad bugs in and don't feel bad about it!!


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

Would have done the same thing. We work hard to save the ones we can, but occasionally there is one we can't recover.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the support. I couldn't think of any other solution. The only reason I felt bad was that the guy, against his original impulse, wanted to save them. They're history by now.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

I would have killed them also.


----------



## pturley (Oct 4, 2010)

Wha-hal-le-la-la!!!... 





...*BOOM!*



w/special thanks to Jeff Dunham...


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

You did everyone a favor. If the meanness was genetic, you tidied up the area gene pool!


----------



## roaddog (Jul 7, 2011)

could they have been killer bees? not sure if we have em in alberta but i do watch and hear of killer bees acting that way


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm the softest of soft regarding bees, I'd say, but with your description, even I would have issued a death sentence. How on earth could you have possibly done a trap-out, even if it had been an option and the homeowner could put up with all the stinging meanwhile? 

Still would have been crying though.


----------



## BeeBrothersApiary (Oct 14, 2007)

of course he took 50-60 stings. he was mowing around a colony that (seems) to have issues. issues that do not warrant exterminating. 

Suit-up, install a trap-out correctly with a frame of day-old eggs and a frame of HONEY, also, add a feeder with honey they will not drown in.
install a visual barrier to the trap out set-up, if you can...

Killing honey bees, regardless of their behavior is NOT an option. We are the invaders and protagonists, not the bees. 

Too bad this property owner called an inexperienced bee remover... Being a beekeeper, does not qualify you to remove bees from trees, or otherwise. it's a highly specialized operation, it's not "swarm" removal. Recommend he call a more experienced, bee removal expert.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

BeeBrothersApiary said:


> Killing honey bees, regardless of their behavior is NOT an option.





RayMarler said:


> Honeybees are insects, not Gods or Idols.


 Well, aside from the fact that this guy could not have afforded the services of a "bee removal expert" and the tree was right next to the neighbors' house with a bunch of kids running around and the fact that I have no desire to own "a colony that (seems) to have issues", I'm giving the guy credit for at least calling someone. From a beekeeping public relations standpoint I don't think a bunch of people getting stung while not threatening the hive does anyone any good.


----------

